# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  اكذوبة النزول على سطح القمر بالصور  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## asmaa2006

هل نزل الأمريكون على سطح القمر قبل حوالي سنتين أو أكثر ..كنت اتصفح بعض المواقع عن النزول على سطح القمر ,,واكتشفت ان معظم الأمريكيين لايصدقوا حقيقة النزول على سطح القمر .. وعندهم إثباتاتهم معظم الأمريكيين يكذوبون هذه التمثيلية وأدلتهم ادهشتني .. ويؤكدون ان الصور صُورت بأستديو وبصحراء نيفادا معظم من كذبو وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية (Nasa) دحضوا وفندوا الوكالة ببراهين وإثباتات من الصور التي صورتها الوكالة لاتقولوا وش ها لكلام ... للمعلومية , أن من كذّب ناسا ليس اشخاص عاديين , بل متخصصين بالتصوير والفضاء و معهم علماء آخرون ...حيث اكدوا ان التصوير لم يكن إلا داخل استديو الموضوع طويل ونتيجة البحث كبيرة وجمعت ماستطعت جمعه لكم الحقيقة عندما قرأت بعض الأدلة مثل العلم وهو يرفرف مع أن الفضاء (فراغ) ليس فيه هواء .. اندهشت وصرت بحث هذه بعض الإثباتات العلمية المصورة والتي اقتنعت أنا بها .. ومتأكد انكم ستفكرون بالأدلة صورة رقم 1 و 3 لاحظوا لأظلة مؤشرة بالأسهم وهذه تدلل تدلل على وجوداكثر من مصدر للضوء ( وكذلك لاحظوا العلم يرفرف! مع أن الفضاء فراغ أي ليس فيه هواء .. فالسؤال.. مالذي جعل العلم يتحرك بهذه الطريقة مع عدم وجود هواء على سطح القمر الصورة رقم 2 اثار القدم وبها عدد من الأظلة وهذا يدل على وجود اكثر من مصدر للضوء(مع ان من المفترض فقط وجود مصدر واحد على القمر هو الشمس لكن هنا فيه رأي والنقطة الإخرى هي ان الجاذبية على القمر اقل منها على الأرض بــــ 6/1 فحتى شخص وزنه 500 كيلو ماتكون قدمة بعمق هذه الأثر صورة رقم 4 .. يتسائل العلماء عن عدم وجود نجوم بالخلفية ... أين أختفت النجوم ؟

----------


## asmaa2006

صورة رقم 6 لنفس الحجر واحد به حرف C وزعتها ناسا بالخطأ والآخر للحجر نفسه لايوجد عليه شي   في صورة رقم7! شوفوا اختلاف اتجاهات الأظلة للرجلين   الصورة رقم 8 يمين يوجد ضوء اسطع لو تلاحظوا من الجهة اليمنى موظحه بالأسهم   الصورة رقم 8 يسار كما تلاحظون الة التصوير مثيته بالصدر شوفوا كيف صورة الشخص الآخر واضحة يعني من المفترض ان يكون طوله حوالي 180سم إلى 200سم .. والذي لايوجد بين الرواد من يصل إلى هذا الطول!!   بالصورة رقم 9 يمين يقول إن ارم سترونق في مستوى طول الدرن مع ان ظلال جسم الدرن اطول مرتين من ظلال جسم ارم سترونق........... وكما ذُكر أن طبقات الجو العليا فراغ وليس فيها هواء لاحظو كيف يحاولوا تثبيت العلم حتى لايطير!!   اما الصورة رقم 10 الذي على اليسار صورة ارم سترونق .. اول شخص يقولون إنه نزل على القمر اول شخص ... إذاً من اخذ له صورة وكيف اُخذت له وهو اول واحد من المفترض لايوجد على القمر أحد كذلك ذكر هنا عدم وجود نجوم ولا اثر لنزول المركبة حيث أنها تنزل بضغط وحرارة عاليتيين ومن المفترض ان تكونا حفرة عميقة ولكن لم يحدث ولاحظواالكفرات واضحة , بعكس اثر القدم في الصورة السابقة والتي واضح اثرها على سطح القمر   صورتين للمركبة ... يقول المحلل ان نزول المركبة والتي بجانب العلم المبهر والذي يرفرف ( مافيه هواء كيف يرفرف بالفراغ وهذه ذُكرت بصورة اخرى ) نزول المركبة بضغط وحرارة ووزن 25000 رطل ليس له اثر لنزولها حيث انه من المفترض أن تحدث حفرة , بعكس اثر القدم والتي مؤثرة على سطح القمر   ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ شوفوا الصورتين .. اثر حذاء عادي وحذاء فضاء .. من اين اتى هذا الحذاء العادي ؟

----------


## عبده المصرى

يا سبحان الله  كذابون ومنافقين شغل يهود الله يجحمهم،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## ahmed hanafy

ممكن ليه لا !

----------


## حسن السيد

كلام مش صحيح لقد تم النزول بالفعل على سطح القمر بمشروع من تكليف الرئيس جون كندى لوكالة ناسا  والذىاستمر لمدة عامين العمل عليه وقد    تكلل بالنجاح 
اكيد اللى شككوا فى الموضوع عرب عشان يداروا خيبتهم :47 47:

----------


## asmaa2006

> كلام مش صحيح لقد تم النزول بالفعل على سطح القمر بمشروع من تكليف الرئيس جون كندى لوكالة ناسا والذىاستمر لمدة عامين العمل عليه وقد تكلل بالنجاح 
> اكيد اللى شككوا فى الموضوع عرب عشان يداروا خيبتهم

    أهليين  استاذ / حسن    الي شككوا بالموضوع أمريكان  ومن ضمنهم  علماء في رابط  فوق  فيها آلاف  الروابط  لمنتديات  غربية    تناقش  الموضوع بعلميه  ولها اسبابهم ومبرراتهم  على  العموم  وجهة  نظري  اعتبرها  زي الأسرائليات  لا أصدقهم  ولا أكذبهم  خصوصا الأمريكين مشهورين  بالكذب  (  أكذب  من  وطيء الثرى )  :Regular Smile:

----------


## waddah

> كلام مش صحيح لقد تم النزول بالفعل على سطح القمر بمشروع من تكليف الرئيس جون كندى لوكالة ناسا والذىاستمر لمدة عامين العمل عليه وقد تكلل بالنجاح 
> اكيد اللى شككوا فى الموضوع عرب عشان يداروا خيبتهم

       انت معنا ولا علينا  :EEK!:

----------


## يا رزّاق أرزقني

:Ohmy:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## احمد العلي

لا ادري هل القصد انه لم يتم النزول على سطح القمر اطلاقا ام انه الامريكان لم ينزلو اولا؟
اذا كان الموقصود انه لم يتم النزول على سطح القمر فهذا كلام غير صحيح بالمره؟ اما اذا كلن القصد انه ليس الامريكان اول من هبط فربما سبقهم الروس في ذلك.
تحياتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــي

----------


## نورالدين أمجاظ

لقد سمعن أن روسيا أيضا تكذب هذه القضية..

----------


## HICHOUR

> كلام مش صحيح لقد تم النزول بالفعل على سطح القمر بمشروع من تكليف الرئيس جون كندى لوكالة ناسا  والذىاستمر لمدة عامين العمل عليه وقد    تكلل بالنجاح 
> اكيد اللى شككوا فى الموضوع عرب عشان يداروا خيبتهم

  

> لا ادري هل القصد انه لم يتم النزول على سطح القمر اطلاقا ام انه الامريكان لم ينزلو اولا؟
> اذا كان الموقصود انه لم يتم النزول على سطح القمر فهذا كلام غير صحيح بالمره؟ اما اذا كلن القصد انه ليس الامريكان اول من هبط فربما سبقهم الروس في ذلك.
> تحياتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــي

  

> لقد سمعن أن روسيا أيضا تكذب هذه القضية..

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
أنا عندي شريط وثائقي
من إنتاج شركة أمريكية
فيه أدلة قاطعة لا تقبل النقيض
من يراها يجزم مائة بالمائة أن الفيديو الذي أذاعته أمريكا عبارة عن فيلم سينمائي تم تصويره على الأرض
وأن كل ما قاله عن صعودهم للقمر أكاذيب في أكاذيب 
وفي الشريط هذا خبراء أمريكيون وروس يكذبون كل ما جاء في الفيديو الأكذوبة 
وطبعا بالأدلة القاطعة 
أما المسؤول الأول بنازا حاليا فايضا يظهر في البرنامج ولم يستطع أن يفند اي دليل من أدلة الخصوم
مجرد ترهات لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع واحاديث أطفال 
أي شخص يتفرج الشريط سيخرج بهذه القناعة صدقوني 
إبحثوا عنه في النت فستجدونه
لأنه متوفر بكثرة

----------


## faissal

رغم كل التكنولوجيه الحديثه المتطورة جدا عما سبق  لم يعاودوا الصعود للقمر  وهذه النقطة حولها اشارة استفهام  كبيرة جدا   لقد فشلوا في النقل الحي المباشر لعمليه  تفجير الصاروخ على سطح القمر  :Big Grin:   بعدما طبلوا وزمروا لها  ايام كثيرة  :Big Grin:

----------


## رشدي

هههههههه  حلوة   لم يهبطوا على القمر 
الله المستعان ممكن بكرة يتضح ان مفيش كمان فوركس ههههههه  والله العظيم دا احنا خيبتنا خيبة

----------


## wjdy353

انا اجزم ايضا انهم لم ينزلوا على سطح القمر بسبب انهم يحتفلوا كل سنه باليوم الذي نزلوا فيه على القمر و هذا عادة تدعوا الى الأستغراب و هل تهدف الى ترسيخ الأكذوبة في عقول الناس على مر السنين 
ثانيا في اليوم الذي يحتفلوا فية شاهدت الخبر في الأخبار الأمريكية عرضوا المقطع لنزولهم على سطح القمر لم يتجاوز ثانيتين فقط وكان المشهد يتحرك بالحركة الطيئة اعتقد لأخفاء حركة العلم بسبب الهواء
بالأضافة الى الأدلة التي ذكرتها اصبح مؤكد ان وصولهم للقمر محض هراء .

----------


## khaled71a

كان بامكانهم ان يضعوا ساتر يحجب الهواء عن العلم حتى لايرفرف وتنتهى الشكوك 
واعتقد والله اعلم ان نزول الانسان الى سطح القمر صحيح ولكن نحن نخلق الاكاذيب على اى شئ لااننا لانملك اى شئ نقدر نبهر العالم به وحتى ديننا ابتعدنا عنه وركضنا ورائهم بكل شئ حتى على حساب ديانتنا وعاداتنا والان نقول لم ينزلوا القمر فماذا نحنوا فعلنا ؟؟؟
الله المستعان وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## EZZAT2004

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
انا حقيقة اسف جدا على كم الاحراج الموجود في هذا الموضوع.... 
كل العالم بيتكلموا عن النزول على سطح القمر من سنة 1969 
ويحتفلون من يومها الى اليوم  
وقد كان تاريخ يوم 20 يوليو 2009
هو الذكرى الاربعين
  للنزول على سطح القمر 
وانتم هنا تتحدثون عن موضوع اخر بتاتا 
هذا الفيديو الذي عرضته وكالة ناسا ردا على المكذبين  http://videos.nouvelobs.com/video/iLyROoafMAdK.html

----------

